# NEW! Studded Diamond Stile ATV Chains



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

They look just like skidder chains. I think I'm going to buy some for my Arctic Cat 500 4x4. They look like they would give you alot of traction.Go to http://www.tirechainsrequired.com/atv-tire-chains.html to check them out.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Not sure why you would need this..

I've plowed A LOT of snow with my quad. Never had a problem with traction.

Also these chains can mess up driveways


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RLTimbs;831575 said:


> Not sure why you would need this..
> 
> I've plowed A LOT of snow with my quad. Never had a problem with traction.
> 
> Also these chains can mess up driveways


I wasn't even thinking about tar. I bet they would work great on dirt though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have 2 sets of tires for my 2 quads. and I designated one set for plowing, mudding, and ice fishing. I put chains on one set of tires with the v bar. I had the v-bars on my old 2wd cat. and wow lol they work great but get a rough ride. I bet those diamond ones will give you a better ride and give you great traction on ice.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i bought chains for both sets of tires and i never even used them lol, what a waste hahaha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I need one more pair of chains for the front tires and I will be set. I didnt use chains on the ice all last year and plus I plowed on the ice all last year with no chains. But I am gonna be pulling the shanty this year and I am gonna need chains.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Any idea on a price range for these things? They do look quite similar to skidder chains.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;831969 said:


> Any idea on a price range for these things? They do look quite similar to skidder chains.


It depends on the size the smallest size cost $106.36 per set (2 tire chains) and the largest size cost $122.50 per set.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Chains make a huge differance in traction Unless your quad is heavy enough that you don't ever slip/spin the only thing is you've got to be careful if you don't want to mark up the surface your plowing is if you start to spin with chains you have to stop and get another run at it. Chains are also great for chewing up hard packed snow as they bite into the hard snow and start chewing it up.

I plowed for 4 years with out chains and now I Dont plow the deep stuff unless I have the chains on.

nice looking set of chains there.


sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

yep sublime you are basically talking to me. my quads are very heavy. like tanks haha. and they rarely spin unless im on ice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;834500 said:


> yep sublime you are basically talking to me. my quads are very heavy. like tanks haha. and they rarely spin unless im on ice.


Same hear. I don't plow much with my ATV, I just plow a few areas were I can't fit my truck. The mane reason I put chains on is for ice fishishing and when I haul my ice shack on the ice.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;834502 said:


> Same hear. I don't plow much with my ATV, I just plow a few areas were I can't fit my truck. The mane reason I put chains on is for ice fishishing and when I haul my ice shack on the ice.


haha same here. I have 3 sets of tires for 2 quads. one set has my mud tires, the other has my plow tires, and the others have my ice tires with the chains on them. My quad weighs a ton too so that helps a alot. the rge reads the weight as just a little over 700lbs


----------

